# Newbie Garage Conversion Completed(ish)



## MrA (4 Aug 2012)

I got bitten by the woodworking (by my limited standards) bug which started slowly and its gained momentum then I decided that if I was going to spend hours in my garage then it might as well be in improved surroundings. I had a sectional concrete garage with a cement corrugated roof that leaked like a ba**ard with a concrete floor that was badly pitted and it was bloody freezing in winter and condensated (sic) like the Amazon rain forest. 

I had several options;

1. Tear it down and build a brick garage lined on the inside with a flat or pitched roof.
Discounted due to lack of shekels available. 

2. Resin floor with new roof and reseal the walls.
Roof replacement was expensive if I wanted it insulated and waterproof.

3. Resin floor, reseal walls line with OSB and over-clad corrugated roof with insulation and box profile roof sheets.
Bingo, could do most of it myself at a reduced cost.

Here are the results, constructive criticism would be appreciated and any advice on painting the OSB walls.


----------



## Chems (4 Aug 2012)

Cute Cyclone!


Definitely paint the walls, it'll make such a difference.


----------



## MrA (4 Aug 2012)

The cyclone was bought from Chem's after reading about them on this forum, great idea and work brilliantly.

Will painting the osb cause the chips to lift?


----------



## Tom K (4 Aug 2012)

The usual advise with OSB is to paint with masonry paint. How much do you want for those Ryobi +one lanyards
theres a bloke on here who buys em up (hammer)


----------



## monkeybiter (4 Aug 2012)

Tom K":1o54gmag said:


> How much do you want for those Ryobi +one lanyards



I wondered what those orange doofers were.

Definitely paint the walls and ceiling white, it makes such a difference to the brightness of the shop and to mood and enthusiasm.


----------



## MrA (4 Aug 2012)

Tom K":1bxkkd0d said:


> The usual advise with OSB is to paint with masonry paint. How much do you want for those Ryobi +one lanyards
> theres a bloke on here who buys em up (hammer)




Masonry paint, righto. Should I prime first or can I slap it straight on? 


I'm happy to sell the lanyards tenner a piece *cough*. :wink:


----------



## Tom K (4 Aug 2012)

MrA":3ptr5o1w said:


> Tom K":3ptr5o1w said:
> 
> 
> > The usual advise with OSB is to paint with masonry paint. How much do you want for those Ryobi +one lanyards
> ...



Blimey one for the price of three gotta be cheap at twice the price Dell. :lol: 
Just do what it says on the bucket probably dilute the first coat with a splash of H2o.


----------



## devonwoody (5 Aug 2012)

Nice work.

Would you please explain; overclad roof part etc. (I have got 16 sheets of corrogated asbestos sitting on 10" joists).


----------



## MrA (5 Aug 2012)

devonwoody":1kk2xqlz said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Would you please explain; overclad roof part etc. (I have got 16 sheets of corrogated asbestos sitting on 10" joists).




I watched a video on youtube called "Repair my asbestos roof" by Mayfield roofing. I gave them a call and they quoted me over £2k to carry out the work!!!! I'mnot ruddy Rockefeller so I decided to have a stab at it myself.

I batoned across the roof where current metal joists are underneath and replaced the hooks with self tapping metal screws, I then laid loft insulation between the batons and then laid box profile roofing over the top. Cost just a tad over £300. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## devonwoody (6 Aug 2012)

Looking forward to that, a man after my own heart. ( £300)


----------



## sammo (10 Aug 2012)

Great Job - I clad the inside of my shed with a mixture of PLY (from a building site - cost me 4 cans of Stella) and some OSB from good old B&Q - I simply bought the cheapest biggest tub of "trade" brilliant white i could find then painted the lot - 2 coats did it. Made a huge difference to the light. Now all I need to do is insulate the roof --- I was toying with the idea of putting a living roof on the top - but this worked out expensive and I cannot afford it this year (maybe next) in the meantime hunting eBAY for KINGSPAN type off cuts or seconds.


----------



## WandrinAndy (15 Aug 2012)

Your workshop already looks splendid Mr.A... a job well done!

Regardless of any pic's focus point, I love looking around other folks' workshops for ideas, and did have a chuckle at the number of pics that include a cuppa and a pack of fags... It reminded me that virtually every such pic that I've ever taken has had these items too... almost as if it's obligatory... Lol


----------

